# My cat sleeps in his litter box?!



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

HELP!!!

I keep catching my cat sleeping in his littler box?! It's pretty clean since I take out everything 3 times a day but I don't want him to do this since he's also sleeping on my BED at night.

How do I change this unwanted behaviour? Tips are very welcome!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

First, never, ever scold him or make him think he's doing something wrong, because you don't want him to think of it as a "bad place." 

Cali does the same thing. I guess since I live so close to the ocean, it's her way of making her own beach. I simply pick up a toy and distract her. Cleo slept in her litter box the first day or so when I first adopted her. It was the only thing from her last place I was given, so I know it was all that was familiar to her.

Is he a new cat? Or if he's been there a while, did it just start or has he always done this?


----------



## Paul36 (Nov 14, 2009)

It's a young kitten, about 13 weeks now, can't be sure of his age but about. I have him one week now. Offcourse I never punish him!!!

I pick him up and put him on my bed if I see him laying in the litter box again... Don't know what else to do...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

> I pick him up and put him on my bed if I see him laying in the litter box...


That's fine, too.  

He's young and new at your house, and it's probably a safe place for him. Cali does it in spells, I have no idea what prompts it. It's clean and comfortable, and it does get a pretty ray of sunshine for her tanning pleasure.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Does your kitten have some spots he considers his own yet? Like a piece of cat furniture or a square of blanket? I read somewhere that cats enjoy having a couple of places that are entirely their own, where they can feel safe and calm. Part of how they take possession of a favorite spot is through smell. Your kitten might feel safest in the litter box at the moment because it's completely his, and he'll probably branch out to other spots as he gets more used to your house, especially if you get him some things of his own. 

Fran


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

An empty box - or even a lid - would be great. We have entire threads of pictures of cats in boxes and lids.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Where did he come from? A lot of shelter cats sleep in their litterboxes, even if there are beds available. He may just be used to it. Keep it clean, keep providing other places, and make him feel as comfortable as possible, and he'll stop.


----------

